# Malta



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We are off to Malta in June for a week. Never been before so treating ourselves for our wedding anniversary. Anyone have any info on where to go and what to do.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

We have been a couple of times and enjoyed it. If you like history and sunshine then you will not be disappointed. We stayed in Qwara/St. Pauls bay area as a base and did a harbour cruise round Valetta from their. Go in on the old buses from the 50,s if they are still running, lots to see and the domed church at Mosta is worth a visit(the story of the unexploded bomb) and the church of bones as it used to be known. Its worth doing an island guided trip as there are lots to see and you get the full gen on the Island. Spend a couple of days in Valetta, the history from the 2nd world wars is apparent as is the history of the Knights of St John (crusades) Oh and when we went Sunday night was promenade night when all the Maltese walk up and down the sea front and stop and have a drink and watch the ballroom dancing on the seafront dance floors run by the hotels along there. Just enjoy.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Steve. We too are staying in Qwara/St. Pauls bay.

We are hiring a car for week, going to get the ferry over to Gozo for the day too.

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Been to Malta and Gozo numerous times but it will be no help to you, if you need to know anything about the underwater topography, or the inside of a pub full of drunken divers I'm your man, never visited both islands as a tourist looking at the sites, bit of a one trick pony I'm afraid..

Bit of history, "Calypso" the boat Captain Jacques Cousteau used in his voyages used to be the ferry between Malta and Gozo, and there is the "Popeye village" in Malta where they made the film.

ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The old buses were replaced by modern EU funded ones a few years ago. A weekly rover ticket is a bargain. 
I have a love for Malta having been posted there for two years in 1970-72. I have returned on holiday three times since then the last time was last year. It is much busier now with many more tourists. We normally stay in Sliema because of its night life and ease of getting around.
The old city of Mdina is well worth a visit. 
https://www.visitmalta.com/en/mdina-and-rabat


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have only visited on business with Air Malta.

I was surprised that nobody, until RayC, had mentioned the old Capital of Medina.

I agree that Sliema was/is quite lively. One used to get a good price for a good lobster in the restaurants there.

The beaches are not much to shout about and, in my opinion, are to be avoided at the weekends, when the Maltese descend on the small number there are.

You will not find much vegetation, except in gardens - it is just N. of Africa.

The people are very friendly despite one Government being anti-British and pro Gadhafi. English is spoken widely.

Go into the old town and suss out some restaurants, which are often on the first floor so not easily seen.

I suspect 'The Gut' has fallen into disuse, but it would not be part of a family holiday:wink2::surprise::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Another vote for Mdina here.

Near there is a craft place which has numerous arts/crafts practitioners set up in old RAF corrugated huts/hangers. Its better than I make it sound and worth a visit.

Cracking country to visit but I will be interested to hear if the roads have improved since we were there 11 years ago. There were still some craters from the war on the roads I reckon! Hope you have hired a 4x4 :wink2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Chatting to my mechanic on Tuesday, he's Maltese, and has just got back from two weeks in his apartment.
He said it was extremely busy with a big influx of Germans, Malta seems to be a safe choice in that area of the med.
He didn't hire a car as parking was a problem and bought a 21 euro weekly bus pass but ended up taking taxis, the old buses have gone when they bought arriva bendy buses, these where soon wrecked so Spanish buses where bought.
Unfortunately they do not have enough so most routes are hourly or there abouts or they don't turn up or are full and don't stop or out of service.
I have been there several times and thoroughly enjoyed the place.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We were in Malta recently staying at a hotel in Mellieha called db Seabank resort and spa. I went for a walk heading in the ferry for Gozo direction and just round the other side of the bay by another hotel (can’t remember its name but try and Google Earth it) is a large area which steps down and can accommodate loads of motorhomes. No facilities that I could see. In fact it was full of Maltese motorhomes at the weekend we were there so be aware of that. It’s scruffy but looks out over the bay. We had a hire car and it was hugely difficult to find a parking space at Medina in that so good luck with a motorhome. Valletta will be just as difficult.
Have a nice time.
Linda 
I will try and find the name of the other hotel


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Try Melleiha Bay Resort, you turn off the main road to go down to it but first there is the motorhome space on the right.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh dear, I thought you were going in a motorhome so I have just spouted a lot of drivel. :grin2::grin2: 
Malta is okay. Apart from Medina and Valletta which are lovely, we didn’t rate it much otherwise. Sorry to throw a spanner in but that is our honest opinion. I hope you like it though. One man’s meat etc.,

Definitely go to Gozo. That was worth a visit and felt and looked so different from its neighbour. Much, much nicer.


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Remembered after my last post we swapped our then timeshare in Maderia for two weeks at a resort in that area and the free paper advertised a great deal at a luxury hotel on Gozo overlooking the harbour so we hired a car and had great couple of days there. Its ten years plus since we went there due to getting 1st M/home in 2008 so we over winter with that now. We would go back as we both loved the place but as every where its sounds as though its changed. I like history and have read the book about the George Cross Island (WW2)and a couple of books on the Cruasaders time on their, there is still the hospital there from the Knights of St. John times I believe.Oh the WW2 museum is in the Valetta harbour area and one of the gun forts was a café with a cracking location overlooking the harbour. Enjoy.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Advising people what to do and see is like recommending a steak-house to someone who you didn't know was a vegetarian :laugh:

We had a week on Gozo and enjoyed the museum of Ggantija, but finding the entrance was a slight problem. We liked the beach at Hondoq and the walk to the "ladies beach" at Xlendi. There were lots of interesting places to visit, but not all matched our tastes. Sadly the Azure window is no more :crying: .

At Mdina we did a tour of the catacombs.

I would be very interested to hear about your trip on the Malta-Gozo ferry, as we were trapped in our car on one crossing, resulting in a strongly worded complaint to the operators :nerd:. They loaded traffic in such a way that the last vehicles were pinned against the hull of the ship, unable to open doors on either side, for a 20min sea crossing. I managed to climb out of the boot of the car and took photos of the situation, including signs saying the car-deck must be vacated whilst at sea: plenty of (presumably regular) travelers were just sitting there reading books etc. On the return trip we refused to comply with their instructions and parked "safely" > .

Hopefully you will enjoy your hols, as we did - Gordon


----------

